# Control unit display for my PXA-H600 died... now what?



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi everyone! Signed up to see if someone here might have an idea of what I can do here.

I've got an Alpine CDA-7949 head unit paired to the PXA-H600 processor and the display unit on the processor (part number RUA-4260) screen has failed.

Recently the battery ran flat and I now have no audio at all and no way to change any settings 

I've only found one for sale a few months back and was assured it worked fine. Hooked up the display to test and it too had a bad screen 

If I can't replace the control unit what could I replace this processor with? This equipment is a bit above my audio knowledge!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Have you tried replacing a cable?


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

No, the buttons on the control unit work but the display itself has failed.


----------



## oldno7brand (Mar 15, 2011)

Those displays are backlit.... Have you tried taking it apart and checking the backlighting?

Display could be working may just need LED or otherwise try resoldering the all the solder joints


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

No I haven't tried taking it apart yet. Guess I'll try!

Had a lead on one but the guy hasn't replied back yet


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

You can shine a flash light and see if the numbers/letters illuminate.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

That's true, I'll try that to see if it's just the backlight. Here's hoping!


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

I have seen multiple H510 display bulbs quit working.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, dug deep into it and found the backlight is a tiny 5v light bulb _under_ the screen! Little bit of unsoldering to get to that :laugh:

Ordered a couple from Digikey. I'll keep you all updated


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sweet! Love small fixes like that.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry I never updated!

New bulbs fixed the problem 

Now to take my 7949 faceplate apart and fix the burnt out bulbs in there...


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice job on the fix. looks nice and bright.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

There were no voltage markings on the bulb that was in there so we guessed on 5v. Luckily it was right on the money!


----------

